# In einem Bean zugriff auf ein SessionBean?



## Java Chris (6. Dez 2006)

Ich habe das problem, dass ich gerne in einem Bean auf die SessionBean zugreifen würde, bzw die Session füllen/auslesen

gibts da einen möglichkeit? ich hab jetzt einfach probiert ein Objekt zu generieren und zuzugreifen, aber ganz so dürfte es nicht gehen...


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2006)

was ist 'das Sessionbean'?
was ist 'die Session füllen/auslesen'?
was hat das mit 'Java Applets & Java Webstart' zu tun?

um allgemein auf die Session in Servlets in J2EE zuzugreifen braucht man logischerweise eine Referenz auf die Session (bzw. einen Request der die Session enthält)

dann kann man an der Session setAttribute/ getAttribute aufrufen,
gehts um dieses Thema?


----------



## Java Chris (6. Dez 2006)

ich habe ein bean und will ein anderes bean aufrufen, ist das so unklar erklärt? und das bean, auf das ich zugreifen will ist eine Session (myfaces)


----------



## SlaterB (6. Dez 2006)

was genau ist ein bean wenn nicht einfach nur ein Objekt?
ein Objekt ruft ein anderes auf, mit 
anderesObjekt.operation(parameter)?

was ist myfaces? hat das was mit Java Server Faces zu tun?
muss man sich hier alles zusammenraten? 

zu JSF kann ich dann nix beitragen, 
entschuldige bitte die Störung


----------



## Java Chris (6. Dez 2006)

http://www.myfaces.org/

aber ich glaub, wenn du nicht weißt was myfaces ist, dass du mir nicht wirklich weiterhelfen kannst...


----------



## Java Chris (6. Dez 2006)

mhh ich seh gerade ich habe die frage in die falsche kategorie gestellt... sorry


----------



## Java Chris (6. Dez 2006)

@moderatoren/admins bitte diesen beitrag löschen (nicht den neuen)


----------

